# Alaska.



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Well I am setting in Alaska relaxing for another day before we fly home Monday. We ended up killing 3 black bears in our group. The grizzly never showed up. My brother in law is hunting a stand right now that had a bait barrel flattened today so we are assuming its a grizzly. 

The original plan was to have my bil setup bait a few weeks before we got there but mother nature decided that she didn't like that idea. The river stayed iced over longer than it has since they started recording the ice out in 1917. Finally we were able to send one boat up with gear and bait the day we got here. But on the way up they hit an ice flow and had to sleep on the bank of the river for the night . Then the ice flow cleaned out and the boat broke. They were able to limp the boat to camp after some work. The following day I picked up the other boat from the shop that was getting fixed and after a winter of not running the test run was my first run up the river. Its a 2 hour run up 2 rivers with a jet boat. I have some experience running jets here but its a totally different run up there. With the boat loaded to the max and me very nervous since my backup was at camp broke down. I made it to camp at 10 pm. The next day we set up the remaining 3 baits with the one usable boat. Then we wait. 
After 2 days of the bait setting we hunted . First real hunt my buddy from Michigan and I hunted together and after 10 minutes on stand we saw our first bear. After a poor choice I shot and missed. And my buddy did the same. We checked for blood nothing. We couldn't believe that we were that nervous that we blew a 50 yard shot with large scoped rifles . We then went back to the stand and continued to hunt. This time we are upset that we may have screwed up the only chance of the night or trip. We talk ourselves down and hunt again. After 10 minutes on stand after the we got setup a second time I saw movement in the brush. 20 minutes later the same bear appears and it is on our trail walking right to us. My buddy is shooting this time since we see its not a grizzly its a Cinnamon black bear. And he drills it.






I



I will post more later on the other 2 bears. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! Are ya sure that isn't a Griz? :lol: That is a huge black bear.
Thanks for the pic and post, congrats.

J


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I miss ak... Where are you hunting in ak? The pic in my avi is an ak bb.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations, that looks like a really nice cinnamon color phase black bear. You guys did well getting three black bears considering what you were up against with the late spring and weather conditions. You persevered and made the most out of some tough conditions grizzly or no grizzly. Good job!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats man. For such a screwy spring weather, 3 bears is great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Got the texts you sent today! Jealous man..... Looks like you did well and I assume you guys did well on that high bait site. Gimme a call when you get back and have a free sec. I wanna hear details!


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice bear. That thing is a whopper!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

omalson said:


> Well I am setting in Alaska relaxing for another day before we fly home Monday. We ended up killing 3 black bears in our group. The grizzly never showed up. My brother in law is hunting a stand right now that had a bait barrel flattened today so we are assuming its a grizzly.
> 
> The original plan was to have my bil setup bait a few weeks before we got there but mother nature decided that she didn't like that idea. The river stayed iced over longer than it has since they started recording the ice out in 1917. Finally we were able to send one boat up with gear and bait the day we got here. But on the way up they hit an ice flow and had to sleep on the bank of the river for the night . Then the ice flow cleaned out and the boat broke. They were able to limp the boat to camp after some work. The following day I picked up the other boat from the shop that was getting fixed and after a winter of not running the test run was my first run up the river. Its a 2 hour run up 2 rivers with a jet boat. I have some experience running jets here but its a totally different run up there. With the boat loaded to the max and me very nervous since my backup was at camp broke down. I made it to camp at 10 pm. The next day we set up the remaining 3 baits with the one usable boat. Then we wait.
> After 2 days of the bait setting we hunted . First real hunt my buddy from Michigan and I hunted together and after 10 minutes on stand we saw our first bear. After a poor choice I shot and missed. And my buddy did the same. We checked for blood nothing. We couldn't believe that we were that nervous that we blew a 50 yard shot with large scoped rifles . We then went back to the stand and continued to hunt. This time we are upset that we may have screwed up the only chance of the night or trip. We talk ourselves down and hunt again. After 10 minutes on stand after the we got setup a second time I saw movement in the brush. 20 minutes later the same bear appears and it is on our trail walking right to us. My buddy is shooting this time since we see its not a grizzly its a Cinnamon black bear. And he drills it.
> ...


I just seen this pic on my buddies phone! Apperantly your buddy is my buddies brother in law....

Tjstebb


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Small world. He is a tool. Haha. We had an awesome trip. Good bears and good fishing. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Way to get things done up there.
Congratulations


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

He had a picture of one of you guys holding up a HUGE halibut too. Nice hunt and looks like you guys had a great time. Got to say Alaska is on my bucket list. 


Tjstebb


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Look who decided to show up a few days after we came home. My sister and brother i law are heading out to hunt one of the 3 grizzlies from the trail cam this weekend. They are giant animals. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow. One thing to walk in and out of a bait station for black bear but those bring it to a whole other level. You have to have eyes in the back of your head. Did you have to have separate tags for the black bears or can you take either on an Alaskan tag?


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I had a grizzly tag but the way they work up there you can shoot any lesser value animal with that tag if needed. So I had 1 grizzly tag and 1 black tag. Which allowed me one of each or 2 blacks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

I would really like to do that some day. Been wanting to do a DYI moose hunt there also.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice hunt!

Thanx for sharing the pics. It sure gives me the itch to go now.


----------

